# August NYC Gathering?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Do we have a date and bar location for this month's NYC gathering?


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I say we have one towards the end of the month? How does Monday the 27th sound? As for bars, where in NYC are most people located? I'm in Brooklyn, but I work in Manhattan.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the 27th should work for me. Not a clue about bars though. Someplace where I can hear myself talk!


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm, whatever the bar will be, I think we should find one with some outdoor space to take advantage of the last month of summer!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm down I missed the last one...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The 27th works for me too. Since there are at least five attendees at recent gatherings that live in Brooklyn, perhaps it's time to return to Banter's? I recollect seeing two tables outside, but it may still be too hot/sticky to use them. The Beauty Bar was amusing, but they have no food offerings and I had to stop at 2 Umbrella Rooms on 14th St for some tube steaks on the way home...


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

That place looks great! 
http://banterbrooklyn.com/

Happy Hour 'til 8pm
Monday specials:
$5 Paninis all day served with mix green salad.
$4 20 oz Beer Du Jour

24 beers on tap + full bar 
well priced
good-looking food
pleasant environment
outdoor seating!

Who's in?! B)


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

That should work for me. First day of school in a new college, so I might not get there till 7ish...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Banter was a cool little spot... I don't mind going back there. Hoping I get out of work early that day. There also a few other spots in the area that looked nice. Me and Bob did some exploring the last time we were there. Haha. Aka getting lost.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

DBA has one of the best beer/whiskey lists in Williamsburg. No food there, but they do have outside seating and reasonable prices on booze. I'd like to make it to this one if possible.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

im trying to make this........
I also have a male varadero and super blue Auratus if anyones interested


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I should be there as well! Though not until around 8 because of work


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, I'll be in Yosemite for the week. Maybe one day I will make it lol.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

So, is it *Banter's* or *DBA*? I'm getting a bad feeling that half of us will show up at one, and half at the other. If we're doing DBA, can someone provide a link? I've actually enjoyed/preferred the proletarian/group-mind-meld functioning of our group, but perhaps we need a Meeting Chairperson to handle meeting locations & meeting scheduling... 

*ALSO*, I have...
*--- Bolivian Wandering Jew cuttings
--- Varigated ficus cuttings
--- Regular ficus cuttings, and 
--- Freshly Picked NJ Magnolia Leaves *
to give away at the meeting (quantities are limited) - *PM* me if you'll be attending and have an interest in any of them...

*But wait! There's more!* I'll be attending the mid-September NEFG meeting in Portland, Maine. If you are looking to have any frogs transported either way, see me at this gathering!

...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

i dont think anyones meeting at DBA. Banter it is.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm going to Banter, because I know where it is


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jacobi said:


> I'm going to Banter, because I know where it is


Me too.... Sooo..... 7 O'clock at Banter?


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds like a plan!

Monday 8/27
7PM @ Banter


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet. Let's get a head count.... and what's everyone bringing?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I plan on being there, but I may not get there till 7:30. Riko, I'm bringing molluscs


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll be there close to 7pm. I can bring some moss and if anyone would like a couple FF cultures of some small flying dudes (I forgot what they're called) They reproduce quite quickly...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I might not be able to make it... I might be working till 8:30...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I have some super blue froglets and a calling varadero male. 
Does anyone have isopods????


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Bob and I are having a great time without anyone else here!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Frogilicious said:


> Bob and I are having a great time without anyone else here!


Maybe a Sunday afternoon would have a better turnout... Weekdays don't seem to work for me


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Maybe a Sunday afternoon would have a better turnout... Weekdays don't seem to work for me


kinda defeats the idea of happy hour


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

mordoria said:


> kinda defeats the idea of happy hour


Lol. How many people here actually work 9-5 and not a wackadoodle schedule?

But I'm just being selfish...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

mordoria said:


> I have some super blue froglets and a calling varadero male.
> Does anyone have isopods????


Sorry, but I had to give your isopods to Frogulicious as you were a no show...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Frogilicious said:


> Bob and I are having a great time without anyone else here!


How am I going to tell my wife I spent two hours having drinks alone with a hot babe almost 1/3 my age?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

DMN!!!! I totally forgot this was last night! Sorry guys totally flaked. I was busy with family stuff. I spaced. Thanks bob for bringing me some isos. I owe ya


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry I got some last minute projects dumped on me last night at work. Let's have the next one in Manhattan... LES maybe? I'm sure there are lots of places there we can hang.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I missed another one! I haven't been on DB in a while smh...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Frogilicious said:


> Bob and I are having a great time without anyone else here!


Tanks for the "flying dudes" Frogulicious!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Lol. How many people here actually work 9-5 and not a wackadoodle schedule?
> 
> But I'm just being selfish...


Jake,

I'm retired and can make just about any meeting. But, I'm afraid that most of the younger generation today is actually saddled with a truly "wackadoodle" work week, and my heart goes out to all of you. (I could probably turn this into a political tirade, but I won't.)

Best Regards,
Bob


----------

